# John Deere 20sr7



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm thinking about taking a look at this mower tomorrow. Any thoughts about it or see any potential problems? Right now I'm just using a scotts 20 inch classic so I figured depending on the quality or the blade it might be a decent starter reel mower. Anything particular I should be looking for if I go look at it?

https://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/6194321993.html


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Personally I would keep looking. That is simply a rebadged Mclane, looks pretty rough and well used, has the cheapest/smallest engine he could get for it at Harbor Freight, etc. He probably should have cut his losses before putting an engine on it. I would bet that the reel is in relatively poor condition too.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Personally I would keep looking. That is simply a rebadged Mclane, looks pretty rough and well used, has the cheapest/smallest engine he could get for it at Harbor Freight, etc. He probably should have cut his losses before putting an engine on it. I would bet that the reel is in relatively poor condition too.


+1 for the $200 price.


----------

